# Student Visa of Brother



## alishah (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi there...
Me and My sister are Permanent Residents and One of our brothers is back home... He wants to come to Australia genuinely dor studies..
We have heard that its a hurdle for him that we are here and immi will think he is not here to study but to stay..
What a silly logic by the way... U can't study cox ur siblings are there 
Please guide us a way out...

Thank You all.
Aly


----------

